
How Many People See Your Tweets? Twitter Opens Its Analytics Dashboard - swohns
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/27/how-many-people-see-your-tweets-twitter-opens-its-nifty-analytics-dashboard-to-everyone/?ncid=rss
======
bdevine
Having only an infrequently-used personal account, I was told by the landing
page that analytics would only apply to tweets going forward. Rather
disappointing, but I suspect that I'll check in on it from time to time
anyway.

------
isamuel
I wonder how this counts third-party clients; does a download by Tweetbot
count as an "impression?"

